# IKEA DIY headphone stand mod pictorial (56K warning)



## amicus

Hello guys,

 I've assembled a headphone stand based on the IKEA DIY Headphone Stand. The materials were sourced from IKEA and at my local cutlery store. Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Quadrangulum

Great job! I really like how that looks.


----------



## Xan7hos

Very nice! Amazingly clean, how much did it cost?


----------



## insyte

Nice


----------



## Aimless1

Great looking headphone stand! Nicely done.


----------



## Bojamijams

That looks great! Which part came from the cutlery store?


----------



## krmathis

Looking nice!
 Which parts came from where (IKEA / local cutlery store), and about how much did it put you down?


----------



## earthpeople

Nicely done!
 I'm also curious how much it cost and what parts from where. perhaps the bottom board is intended as a cutting board?


----------



## amicus

Thanks for your comments guys.

 Here's a rundown of the materials used.

 IKEA STORE
 -----------

 Main stand portion: BJÄRNUM Bracket 11'' 
IKEA | Wall shelves | Shelves & brackets | EKBY BJÃ„RNUM | Bracket

 Headphone holder post: CAPITA Leg 4'' (bolt should not be longer than 19mm)
IKEA | Built-in kitchens | AKURUM/RATIONELL system | CAPITA | Leg

 Wire wrapping posts: ATTEST Knob (bolts should not be longer than 12.7mm)
IKEA | Bookcases | BESTÃ…/FRAMSTÃ…/INREDA storage system | ATTEST | Knob

 You need a 9.52mm (3/8") bolt (and a 10mm drill bit) to attach the CAPITA Leg to the BJÄRNUM Bracket. Plus 2 screws to secure the bracket to the base.

 CUTLERY STORE
 -------------

 Bruno Barontini Bamboo Cheese Board With Handle


----------



## LingLing1337

Very cool, I'd love to try this out.


----------



## mrarroyo

amicus where did you buy the wooden base? Thanks.


----------



## LingLing1337

^At a local cutlery store, apparently.


----------



## amicus

I bought it from one of those small cutlery stores in my local shopping center.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amicus where did you buy the wooden base? Thanks._


----------



## jpelg

Very nice!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Absolutely gorgeous! 

 And a very artful, clever and resourceful use of materials.

 Again, absolutely gorgeous!

 k


----------



## Ashkii21

I really like this headphone stand. It is very nice. I want to make one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Did you order the Ikea parts online or did you get them in store?


----------



## amicus

I got the parts from our local IKEA store.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ashkii21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like this headphone stand. It is very nice. I want to make one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Did you order the Ikea parts online or did you get them in store?_


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Excellent, me going to IKEA ASAP! This is really cool


----------



## suneohair

Here is a very similar board to the one used. I am not sure of the dimensions of the Bruno board, but this seems like it would be similar.

Amazon.com: Lipper International 8843 Bamboo Triangular Cutting Board with Metal Hanger: Home & Garden

 And look, this one has a built in cheese slicer!
Amazon.com: Swissmar Bamboo Board w/Cheese Slicer Blade: Home & Garden

 I think one like this would look classy as well. Nice clean edges.
Amazon.com: Totally Bamboo Greenlight Utility Board, Small: Home & Garden

 For those of you into sports, there seems to be a few of these:
Amazon.com: Auburn Tigers Medium Laser Engraved Bamboo Cutting Board: Home & Garden


----------



## jlaakso

I did this with Hackman (Finnish kitchen ware manufacturer) Match cutting board:

Hackman - Kitchen knives and utensils - Match utensils - Parts - Cutting board small

 It gets a bit darker when finished with oil.


----------



## RonO

Here's my iteration of this stand.  I used Ikea's 9" X 6" bamboo cutting board as the base, the rest of the parts are the same.  I didn't put the knobs on, going to Ikea on a Saturday, it was best to head right to the warehouse and get my items and then Escape!  I skipped the knob department...


----------

